

Ask HN: How to do this effect using jQuery? - HugoDias

Hello !<p>I Saw this effect (https://en.mention.net/#testimonials) and i really want to do something like it.<p>What is the best way to do this using jQuery ? I can not think of an efficient way.
======
sic1
They are using jQuery. Their code is obfuscated, so hard to say exactly how
they are doing it. But i know how I would do it. Nothing crazy going on there.

You fetch your tweets from twitter, and build your html for them, position it
out of view contained by an overflow hidden div. Go through the list of
tweets, waiting a random amount of time to send them all off, and animate them
from the bottom to top over another random amount of time. Im sure the biggest
details will be in tweaking the timers so you get them firing off well. On
animation callback, run the script again on the element.

